# initial recurve sight setup



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ok, you initially want the sight extension all the way out. The further out it is, the smaller the movement of the arrow will be on the target when making click adjustments up or down to move the arrow to center of target. 

Lets say,you shoot 70 meters. With the sight extension all the way out, one click up or down may move the arrow 3 inches. With the extension all the way in, one click might be 3 feet. If you are 6 inches low of the ten ring, and one click moves the arrow 3 feet, thats a problem. So you want the extension all the way out for the best range of adjustment. 

Bringing in the extension loses the fine adjustment capability. Also there is a place with the extension out that your eye likes from your eye, to target for optical focusing. Bringing in the extension will also help to make further distances if you have trouble getting to the target at a far distance. 

But basically you want to shoot the bow with the sight out as far as it can be and you still able to hit the target. 


For actual setup, 
1. you will attach the block on the riser. Put the aperture on the sight in the middle position. extend the sight extension out the way. 

2. Make sure your bow is aligned and centered on the riser and limbs. 

3. Put the sight on the bow backwards with the aperture basically over the string. Put the aperture at the top of the sight bar and see where it is on the string. 
Then slide the aperture all the down to the bottom of the sight bar. See where the aperture is on the string. You want it the same. That will make sure the sight bar and sight is aligned straight up and down with the string and bow and wont make you shoot left or right as you move it up and down. 

4. If its not the same, loosen the sight bar screws where the bar attaches to the extension and move the bar sideways until the aperture lines up with the string from top of sight to bottom of sight. Be very exact in this and take your time. Its worth it in the long run. then tighten down all screws.

5. Then put the sight on correctly on the riser going toward target. Loosen the aperture in the block, line the aperture up with the arrow and move the aperture so its in the middle of the left right windage range. Then tighten that down. This gives you the most range of adjustment for the left and right. 

done. 


Maybe i should make a video of how to do this. 


Chris


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

A video would be very helpful. As I said I couldn't find this information anywhere. I think I follow the steps just fine. It doesn't look to me that there is much lateral play on the connection from the extension to the sight bar but I haven't taken that apart yet. At step five you basically are starting the aperture out sitting vertically above the arrow. align with the tip? the arrow won't extend as far out as the sight bar. Or are saying to bring the extension bar in to the riser for that part of the alignment? that part is harder to visualize.

Thanks a bunch and I think other "newbies" will get something out of this as well.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Step 5 the sight is on the riser extended and the aperture should be lined up above the arrow and over the tip. So where you aim, the arrow points. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi,

here is a video

https://youtu.be/BGCYvlX424A


Chris


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you. I appreciate it. Hope some others find it useful as well.


----------

